# Nice video



## St Matt (Mar 29, 2011)

I found this nice video of how aikido may work in a more 'street' environment. I thought I would post it after the recent discussions in here on how effective aikido is against 'real' style attacks. Anyway enjoy.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CxWczKSwio&feature=related


----------



## K-man (Mar 29, 2011)

Great  ...  apart from the end bit where he turns his back on the attackers instead of leaving the bar.   :asian:


----------



## Manny (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice clip altought we must see it was a coreography not a real thing however the clip was well done and the senseis know what they are doing, I would gone of the bar too, I mean afther defending myself I would leave the place trying to avoid more fighting.

Manny


----------

